# Probleme molette souris mighty mouse



## stivinhoo (9 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir a tous,

Voila j'ai un probleme avec ma souris, tout simplement. En fait la molette ne permet plus de faire defiler les pages de heut en bas. Par contre je viens de remarquer qu'elle faisait glisser la barred e defilement de gauche a droite. Pourtant je n'ai rien fait de special.

Il doit y avoir une manip a faire pour regler cela. C'est pourquoi je sollicite votre aide.

D'avance merci


----------



## DeepDark (9 Octobre 2008)

La boule doit être encrassée, ça arrive souvent...

Simplement la nettoyer et tout devrais rentrer dans l'ordre


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

Ça m'est déjà arrivé plusieurs fois (trois mois que je l'ai), ce n'est pas bien grave, il te suffit juste d'utiliser un chiffon doux (comme celui livré avec l'ordi) et de frotter la molette tout en la faisant tourner.


----------



## stivinhoo (9 Octobre 2008)

Que demande le peuple ? Merci les amis


----------



## bioman (16 Octobre 2008)

Il y a un tuto pour le démontage ici 
http://web.mac.com/karelgil/MacWebSite/MightyMFr.html

J'ai pu ressusciter la mienne grâce à ce démontage.


----------



## Bombigolo (17 Octobre 2008)

Le demontage est bien , mais faisable une fois seulement .
Quand tu as recollé l'anneau à la super glue , dur dur de ne pas le casser ensuite .
Cette souris est quand meme mal conçue au depart , 
et je prefere changer de marque pour la prochaine .
Les modeles Logitech ou Microsoft ( ben oui ! ) ont l'air moins sensibles à ce probleme


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2008)

Dans ce tuto, la toute première étape ne sert à rien (l'arrachage de la bague en teflon)

Passez directement au décollage de l'anneau extérieur!

Pour le remontage, il faut recoller l'anneau extérieur par de tous petits points de colle. Inutile d'en mettre trop (d'ailleurs même sans aucun point de colle, la souris fonctionne très bien. C'est juste pour maintenir cet anneau et éviter qu'il tombe quand on retourne la souris... donc allez-y molo, ça permettra d'envisager d'autres démontages sans devoir tout casser.


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, pour nettoyer la molette de ma Mighty Mouse, j'utilise une lingette sèche imbibée de liquide pour nettoyage d'écran.
Je débranche la souris, la retourne sur la lingette et la fait rouler dans tous les sens sur la lingette  humide faisant ainsi tourner la boule. Après une trentaine de secondes de ce traitement, on voit, en général, apparaître les saletés sur la lingette. Faire bien sécher la boule en lui appliquant le même traitement sur un lingette sèche. 
Attendre que tout soit bien sec avant de rebrancher la souris. 

Bien sur, ne surtout  pas verser le liquide directement sur la souris !

Chez moi, la souris qui a bientôt deux ans est toujours fonctionnelle comme au premier jour.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Octobre 2008)

Oui,

Pour moi, le seul gros inconvénient de cette souris, c'est qu'elle s'encrasse vite.... comme toutes les souris, après tout.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2008)

J'ai un gros souci avec la mienne. J'ai beau la nettoyer comme je fais d'habitude, avec des lingettes à lunettes, elle ne veut plus du défilement de bas en haut (le reste marche). De plus ces jours-ci, les problèmes de défilement étaient intermittents, plutôt aussitôt après le démarrage du Mac et pendant un petit moment. Mais depuis ce matin, elle ne veut plus du tout.
Et quand je frotte la bille, le défilement vers le haut se fait.

Alors est-ce juste la souris qui a un problème ou y'en a-t-il un autre ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai un gros souci avec la mienne. J'ai beau la nettoyer comme je fais d'habitude, avec des lingettes à lunettes, elle ne veut plus du défilement de bas en haut (le reste marche). De plus ces jours-ci, les problèmes de défilement étaient intermittents, plutôt aussitôt après le démarrage du Mac et pendant un petit moment. Mais depuis ce matin, elle ne veut plus du tout.
> Et quand je frotte la bille, le défilement vers le haut se fait.
> 
> Alors est-ce juste la souris qui a un problème ou y'en a-t-il un autre ?



Cette fois tu es bon pour le démontage... au bout d'un moment il y a tellement de crasse accumulée sur les rouleaux que le frottement sur un linge humide ne suffit plus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Cette fois tu es bon pour le démontage... au bout d'un moment il y a tellement de crasse accumulée sur les rouleaux que le frottement sur un linge humide ne suffit plus.


Merci.

Finalement, j'ai réussi à la faire remarcher avec le coup de la feuille de papier. Et maintenant, ça roule du feu de Dieu ! :love:


----------



## akkira377 (8 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour vos conseils, j'ai frotté la mienne sur une feuille de papier en l'ayant retourné au préalable et cela fonctionne très bien.

depuis ça roule comme sur des roulettes :rateau:


----------



## titigrou (8 Janvier 2009)

Ma solution, et qui a marché très bien!
Prends une bombe d'air sec, retourne là, et balance la sauce sur la bouboule. Ensuite, tu retournes la souris et tu frottes la partie avec la boule sur ton tapis de souris PROPRE, en appuyant quand même.
Tu vas voir des agglomérats de poussières sortir. Enlèves les, et continue l'opération.
Attention cependant, après cela, ma souris marchait très mal, probablement de l'air sec en excès sur la lentille, mais au bout de 10 minutes c'est redevenu normal, et la boule remarche très bien.
J'ai pris le risque, ça a marché, à toi de voir si tu veux le prendre!


----------



## isasteptheo (10 Mars 2009)

impeccable,j'ai pu démonté en cassant un ergot,mais elle fonctionne très bien. http://web.mac.com/karelgil/MacWebSite/MightyMFr.html


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2009)

Je signale que la première étape de ce tutorial ne sert à rien. Laissez donc cette bague de teflon en place et passez directement à l'anneau extérieur.


----------



## tignouz (16 Septembre 2009)

akkira377 a dit:


> Merci pour vos conseils, j'ai frotté la mienne sur une feuille de papier en l'ayant retourné au préalable et cela fonctionne très bien.
> 
> depuis ça roule comme sur des roulettes :rateau:





excellent merci du conseil ça remarche à merveille ;-)


----------



## phili633@me.com (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Quand la roulette de la souris ne répond plus bien, je la frotte PRECAUTIONNEUSEMENT avec un petit morceau de papier de verre en prenant bien soin de ne pas griffer le capuchon, et...... MIRACLE elle refonctionne.
Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## KERRIA (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir

Personnellement, quand ça ne répond plus, je la maltraite dans tous les sens et ...ça redémarre...
quatre souris de ce type dans le bureau traitées de cette façon et..aucun problème....


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2012)

phili633@me.com a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Quand la roulette de la souris ne répond plus bien, je la frotte PRECAUTIONNEUSEMENT avec un petit morceau de papier de verre en prenant bien soin de ne pas griffer le capuchon, et...... MIRACLE elle refonctionne.
> Bonne soirée à tous.



Jusqu'au jour où  La boule ayant trop diminuée de taille ne sera plus du tout fonctionnelle ! Tu ferais mieux de te contenter de papier 'tout court" ! :mouais:


----------



## ungars (28 Mai 2012)

isasteptheo a dit:


> impeccable,j'ai pu démonté en cassant un ergot,mais elle fonctionne très bien. http://web.mac.com/karelgil/MacWebSite/MightyMFr.html



Autrement dit, comment rendre compliqué ce qui est fort simple. J'ai la Logitech Marble, et franchement, je m'en porte très bien. La Mouse d'Apple est une batard entre la souris et la trackball, mais sans aucun des avantages des deux. Par contre, pour les inconvénients, on est servi : très chère, indémontable, et pas franchement ergonomique. Mais pas aussi nulle que celle des premiers iMacs monoblocs. Ca doit fumer sec, chez Apple...

Soyons clair : on ne te force pas à aimer la Mighty mouse, mais là, franchement venir t'immiscer ici pour nous vanter les merdes imbuvables et irregardables de Logitech, non, là, c'est trop ! Le sujet, ici, c'est la Mighty Mouse et ses quelques problèmes, Logitech, on s'en tape, pour faire court, c'est totalement hors sujet. Merci de bien vouloir te le tenir pour dit !


----------

